# G519 Paint



## Fred Green (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello All,

     I am working on restoring a pretty beat 1942 G519. It has 3 coats of O.D. Paint on it already, and 3 different shades at that. I need to touch up a couple of spots and am looking for a color that will match an early issue paint. The last coat of paint I presume was a post was late 40's early 50's semi-gloss darker green. I am building new wheels and will have to paint them too. Thanks for your help.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

Who knows whats on there...but maybe one of these.. Rapco, etc sells by the single can or a case.
33070 is early war lusterless
23070 semi gloss
319 late war lusterless

get some good closeup outside, if its safe.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

My Indian 741 is  33070.


----------



## Fred Green (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello Chad,

    After I posted this thread I saw the thread titled "G519 Paint". I read it and saw Rapco. I just ordered 2 rattle cans of the 33070 early war lusterless. We will see how it works for the wheels. It will be a while before I get them painted. I still need to build them. If anybody else has built wheels did you prime them with the yellow primer?? Thanks

Fred
Sparta


----------

